# If you had to be a teacher, what age group would you teach?



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't get why it's divided by gender. Sure, there are single-sex school out there, but they're very much the minority. Most teachers don't get to choose, so why include it in the survey? 

I teach English in Japan, and have taught everywhere between age 6 and age 15. The collective "personality" of any given class can vary greatly, even within the same year group. So it's hard to say. But I'll generalise with what I've experienced so far.

Elementary -

*Grade 1 and 2*. Pros: cute, instantly impressed by you, full of energy. Cons: _very _limited attention span, just want to "play", easily upset. 

*Grade 3 and 4*. Pros: still very wide-eyed and eager, enthusiastic, capable of concentrating. Cons: when they're wild, they're _wild! _Can still be very easily upset. 

*Grade 5*. Pros: getting more mature, generally quite focused, keener now on learning than just "playing." Cons: starting to get a little smart-arsey, are no longer as eager.

*Grade 6*. Pros: When they're good, they're _great! _Starting to grow up and take stuff seriously, self-discipline is much better. Cons: when they get they're "too cool for school" junior high attitude on early, they suck! 

Junior High -

*Grade 7*. Pros: new to junior high and suddenly very eager/wide-eyed all over again, high learning curve, fun to teach. Cons: the more immature ones will still act like they're in elementary and thus can be noisy, childish, and inattentive.

*Grade 8*. Pros: mature 8s are pretty adult by this stage, attentive, know when to get serious. Cons: usually this is when puberty kicks in so expect hormonal chaos! Insolence, disobedience, laziness, lack of motivation, mean, bullying, etc.

*Grade 9*. Pros: have now become "young adults" and act the part, motivated, serious, smart, you can have proper conversations with them. Cons: if they're immature 9s then they'll be real douche-bags, can be apathetic and lazy still. 

On the whole my personal best experiences have been with grades 5 and 6 in elementary and grades 7 and 9 in JHS. Last year I had soe absolutely awesome 6th graders at my elementary. I had taught them for 4 years at that point and they'd always been good. But that year they were obedient, eager, positive, and learned at a rate of knots! Even the kids who weren't so into English stepped up their game and gave it their all. I like dealing with the Grade 9s cos, at 15 years old, I feel I can really relate to them (my inner teenager having never really gone away.) The little ones are nice and I enjoy them, but they're tiring and you need a lot of patience! 

The worst are usually Grade 8s. Like I say, this is the height of puberty and it shows! Having said that, this year I have some really great 8th graders. I also, in my first year, had one class of horrible 6th graders. So as I say, it often depends on the personalities involved. Any grade can be great, with the right mix of kids!


----------



## cades (Apr 25, 2012)

I picked high school even before you said pay is the same. I somewhat do want to become a teacher irl and would like to teach High School and College. Right now I'm taking high school classes and college classes and by far high school is more involved and fun cause most people know each other. You can form a bond with your students in high school better and you typically see them a lot more often. Also I can develop their minds to my v...I mean teach them my experiences better.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Kindergarten. I shouldn't get too confused with the work I need to teach.


----------



## chasingdreams (Jul 16, 2011)

LOL oops. I chose male college and beyond and I'm female. I thought you were asking which gender I'd prefer to choose. I tend to communicate better with males than I can with females and I'm not really patient with children/teenagers.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

College. I could sub at high school too.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

I am male - I would like to teach advanced math classes and chemistry. I would want to teach kids who have supportine parents, come to school prepared, courteous, curious, eager to learn. . . 
and that is enough. I did a bout of subbing. I have teachers in my family. I know this is never-never land I am describing. I have done s little tutoring, all ages, and if the student is willing, I can help them learn -
But I would not consicer teaching as long as I could get a job at a chicken packing factory, and that is one step above shoveling sand against the tide - but I don't mean sand. . .


----------



## CaféZeitgeist (May 29, 2012)

I would have to teach grad school because I cannot deal with little kids, immature middle school and high school students, and cocky college freshmen that think they're all that because they made it to college.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I've taught everything from pre-school to high school. If I were to become a full-time teacher, then I'd probably teach HS Art. HS kids are mostly easy to deal with; they're nearly adults, and if it's an elective class then they usually want to be there.

Otherwise, 1st-3rd grade (because yeah, they're the cuttest & sweetest then).

Oh wait...I don't read thoroughly :laughing:. I actually would probably be a college professor, since this is just a hypothetical situation (in reality, I wouldn't want to go back to school & incur debt for that job).


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

College or beyond, I don't have the patience to deal with a bunch of stupid kids when _maybe _a few of them actually want to be there and learn something. I especially don't want to teach my high-school, for the most part it's a bunch of hillbillies and the senior class is lucky if they have a 50% graduation rate.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

If I was a teacher, probably the youngest ones, because I don't think I would be much use at teaching anything too complex, as I don't have great verbal communication skills.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

If I remember correctly my teachers were all fucked up stress suffering cynical apathetic lunatics, or if they weren't in the beginning they ended up like that a few years later.

^^; in my mind teaching sux and I'd rather not get involved.  maybe collage.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

I actually studied in college to be a teacher. I wouldn't feel comfortable teaching elementary school; even though little kids are cute and nice, I don't want to be a babysitter. high school kids can be real assholes sometimes, and middle schoolers too, but most middle school students I've taught during my substitute teaching are pretty well-behaved. also, I can still teach them pretty advanced material, so I think middle school would be my preference. however, I'd be open to higher education because I like the idea of teaching responsible adults (or at least, they're _supposed_ to be responsible, and if they're not, that's not my problem).

I'm really confused as to why this poll is split up between male and female. here in the US, only some private schools are split up according to gender.


----------



## amatsuki (Apr 17, 2012)

Kindergarten - Grade 5. Because sometimes it feel like that's where my mental age level stopped. They're not as messy as the babies, and not as bratty as the adolescent group, and you can start reasoning with them in the kind of logic that only really makes sense to people at that age.


----------



## Ruber Somnium (Dec 21, 2011)

College age kids. 

Having to deal with little children cry, eat paste, and wetthemselves would be a pain in the ass.

Having to deal with snot nosed hyperactive kids would behorribly irritating.

Having to deal with young teenagers who have zero respectfor any authority and possess the attention spans of flies would be hell onearth.

Having to deal with older teens who spend most of their timedrinking and having sex as opposed to studying would be awful.

Spending time around eager and willing students who actuallydesire to learn would be wonderful. Actually, scratch that, they'd be just as obsessed with drinking and sexas high school students.

Being a teacher either way sucks. But at least college kids might actuallyrespect and like you for legitimate reasons.

Ima a male btw.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I really dont' have the patience to deal with kids. So that exes out elementary and middle school. Even high school kids can be very immature and stupid much of the time, and they often lack interest in what is being taught. If I was to teach something, I'd really want people who had some bit of passion for it just like I would. And as a plus, I think university/college teachers and professors have a lot more freedom with how they teach, and that's much more my style


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I was, and I did. I was qualified to teach Secondary English, Drama, Speech, and computers. I taught for two years before seeking life elsewhere.


----------



## dramatic_irony (Sep 19, 2012)

I can't deal with children very well, and high-school aged kids are terrible from my experience being surrounded by them for the last 5 years! I actually plan on going as far as possible with my studies, maybe doing a research PhD in philosophy or english and working for a university.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe kindergarden... Or college. I'll never teach anyone from High School, ever. Most of them are SO ANNOYING. I know because I am one.


----------



## progfan1988 (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't want to teach basics. I want to have intelligent students that actually want to be there. Grad school would be my choice.


----------



## puppies454 (Nov 14, 2012)

Don't know what to pick. Small kids would be great to teach (pre-K) and I like them, plus early childhood is the time to teach them many mannyyy important things and put in valuable information that would make them intelligent, talented humans later on. I'm very responsible and would love to work with these things, but college and beyond would be quite an experience... So IDK. Either one.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

I accidentally voted for High School, and I meant to vote for college and beyond.. college students tend to be more mature and focused because they realize that college is the stepping stone to their lives, and they are paying a substantial amount of fee to get the education. High school students are still in processes of growth, and their minds aren't fully wired enough to seriously focus on their education. That doesn't make me hinder myself from teaching in high school. I'd have fun with high school classes mixing enjoyment and teaching. I always thought that some of my high school classes were too boring and had lots of room for improvement. But still if I had to pick, it'd be college.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

college, cause I don't like kids.


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

College age.

The small children are smelly and annoying, the middle schoolers are difficult and hormonal, high schoolers are *scum*, and college age is at least more adult-like.
Plus you aren't responsible for every damn thing the student does.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I picked kindergarten - before they turn into smart asses with attitude. I actually wouldn't teach at all though.


----------



## Pantalaimon25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kids that age are really easy to control and they're still young enough to be cute but old enough that they can take themselves to the bathroom.


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

Only kids I can stand are Pre-K kids. And most college kids are pretentious.


----------



## BlackMoonlight (Oct 16, 2012)

College. Because I wouldn't have to meet with parents or have the responsibility to look after other people's kids. Also, I think kids are a little less rowdy in the classroom by the time they get to university.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I voted college pretty much because it involves the least amount of babysitting and disciplining. I like kids and teaching them but not when it's every other second of keeping the little ones in one piece or keeping the attention of the older ones who obviously don't care.


----------



## MissBlossom (Dec 22, 2010)

Female: Kindergarten - Grade 5 (ages 6-11)

Because that's the time when I can affect their future the most.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I picked high school, because there are so many bad high school teachers. I would be a good one. Those kids wouldn't get away with anything. > I'd be the jerk taking everyone's phones away and _actually_ handing out detentions, instead of just threatening to.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Female, and I voted for college and beyond. No babysitting, no whining, no bratty behavior, no smartassery, no disciplining, no unpredictable hormones, no parents, no bullshit. I wouldn't want to and won't be their babysitter or their dictator. If my students want to be there and learn, great. I would do to the best of my ability to teach them and help them succeed because I would fail as a teacher and be wasting my time if I allowed deserving students to fail. If they don't care, well, I really wouldn't give a damn because they're still paying me to be in my class and I'd be more than happy to fail them.

However, I never would teach for real. I just do not see myself as the "teaching" kind, and I have no interest in it.


----------



## Konigsberg (May 10, 2012)

Female, I'd only teach to people in college and beyond, because they can look after themselves and be responsible. (Well, they'd have to if they were in my class).


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

Female - I voted for Kindergarten or 1st grade because they're adorable at that age, and you get to do all sorts of fun art and craft projects. 

I definitely would *not* want to teach middle school or high school. I don't think I have the patience needed for dealing with snotty, rebellious tweens and teens. 

College/University would be a possibility if I could teach English, psychology, or a form of biology. I would just need to find the motivation to stay in college for anywhere from 6-12 yrs. xP (4-5 years is my max limit...at least for right now.)


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

I hate all children, especially younger ones, but it occurred to me that they would be easier to teach:
1. I suck at teaching and explaining things, they only need to know simple concepts
2. They fear you, therefore they will obey me


----------



## Svelay (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd start out as a high school teacher and retire into teaching college and beyond.


----------



## armoorefam (Feb 15, 2012)

I do teach. I teach elementary (math and language arts), middle (science), and high school (biology and chemistry) levels online in a live, but virtual classroom. I LOVE it!

I find the elementary kids are so genuinely loving, boys or girls. You feel like you are their favorite person in the world while they are there. You feel completely hugged by the end of the hour.

Middle school students begin to get a percentage of boundary testers and mischief makers so you have to really be on your toes with a few, but overall they are pretty terrific too. The online classroom has some nice tools so if you do have a few students that get out of line in there, you simply take away their tools. They cannot do anything. I usually only do that after a warning and as soon as they lose their tools they are quick to apologize and get in line.

By high school, those hormones are churning and you will have a few dramas, but it isn't too bad. I love how they are reaching an age of really stretching their thinking skills. You can give them greater challenges. 

A surprising thing is that the younger the student the more they love the mic. The older they are the more they seem to feel awkward once they are on mic. The teens love to use the text tool instead. The teens feel very self conscious as a whole.

I also think I love it because I get to make so much of my own teaching materials. It lets me scratch a creative itch even if it makes my time demand heavier.


----------



## HopeForNow (Jan 18, 2013)

Pre k or younger.. I love little kids!


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd choose either kindergarden to 2nd grade, OR College if I had enough knowlege, credentials, etc. needed for it. But in any case I'd really prefer one-on-one teaching or very small groups of people where we can have an informal and personal atmosphere. 

I like little kids, but not babies. Once they start getting into popular culture I just can't seem to connect with them anymore, which is why upper elementary through highschool isn't my cup of tea. I tend to be nurtering and motherly and am good at making a warm atmosphere, and I'm very patient. Another factor is that I don't have a 'commanding presence' and have to pretty much rely on children's willing respect. I've found that even 'little terrors' will usually recognize my authority over them, perhaps just because I'm so much bigger, but older kids who 'have an attitude' I really don't know how to deal with. Plus it wouldn't take quite as long to grade the work for younger kids because there's less and it's simpler. I would want to do a really good job as a teacher, but to do that for upper grades takes a lot more time to read through reports etc. I think there's generally a bit less pressure on teachers of lower elementary. 

I also loved college myself because the topics were a lot more specific and in depth, because I felt like I was treated more like a real person, and because my classmates were for the most part actually interested in learning these things because they had chosen to take these courses. I would enjoy having good conversations with students who were really thinking about things and engaged in the topic. And I would enjoy being able to focus on what really matters rather than dealing with things like seating charts and making and grading all the busy work that is often expected in elementary and hischool. My mom was an elementary school teacher for most of my life, and I would hate all the behind the scenes stuff she had to do to please curriculum evaluations and stuff, it was like she wasn't free to just teach her class, she had to follow all these presets and scheduals and whatnot, whereas I get the impression that it's more likely for College proffessors to be more in charge of what they do in their class.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 17, 2013)

I would love to teach acting eventually. If not, History or English. I'm an INFP, the idea amuses me very much.


----------



## Sophianna (Dec 28, 2012)

I voted K-5. I think I would be fine to teach any level, but my kids are this are this age group right now, so I am drawn to children their ages (5 and 7). I am thinking that probably as they get older, I will choose older...


----------

